
How to scan local files for secrets in Python using the GitGuardian API - mackenzie-gg
https://blog.gitguardian.com/scan-secrets/
======
typenil
Just a heads up that the contact sales link on the blog is broken:
[https://gitguardian.com/contact](https://gitguardian.com/contact) should be
[https://gitguardian.com/contact-us](https://gitguardian.com/contact-us)

------
splitbrainhack
you can also use a local cross-platform static analysis tool like :
[https://github.com/xfhg/intercept](https://github.com/xfhg/intercept)

If you fancy regex ofc, but needs no changes into your codebase or internet
access from your pipeline.

------
mackenzie-gg
How to scan local files for secrets like API keys and security certificates in
python using the GitGuardian API.

